# Put your iTunes on Shuffle...



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

RULES:
-Put your iTunes, Windows Media Player, etc. on shuffle.
-For each question, press the next button to get your answer.
-YOU MUST WRITE THAT SONG NAME DOWN NO MATTER HOW SILLY IT SOUNDS.
-Have Fun!

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, it's Eerie how some of these turned out.

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*That was just your life - Metallica
* 
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Goodbye to Romance - Ozzy Osbourne*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Elysian Fields - Megadeth*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*In the Light - Led Zeppelin*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*X - System of a Down*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Fake - Korn*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*February Stars - Foo Fighters*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*For Mom - Buckethead
* 
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Doin Time' - Sublime
* 
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Let it Be me - Social Distortion
* 
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
***** the System - System of a Down*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*She is my Sin - Nightwish*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Rock the House - Gorillaz*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*The Love you Save - Jackson 5*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Symmetry - Dethklok*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Piece of Time - Atheist*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*To Forgive - The Smashing Pumpkins*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*About a Girl - Nirvana*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Valleys of Neptune- Jimi Hendrix*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
*The Burden - Dropkick Murphys*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Better than Revenge - Taylor Swift
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Redondo Beach - Patti Smith
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
As long as you love me - Backstreet Boys
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Suzy Lee - The White Stripes
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Madman Across the Water - Elton John
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
A taste of Honey - The Beatles
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Don't you want me - Glee Cast
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
(I'm Gonna) Run Away - Joan Jett
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Close - The Cure
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Shannon - Henry Gross
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Baby - Glee Cast
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Express Yourself - Glee Cast
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
One - Metallica
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Someday out of the Blue - Elton John
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Burn - The Cure
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Lucy in the Sky with diamonds - The Beatles
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Just the Way You Are - Glee Cast
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
I Go to Sleep - The Pretenders
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Girl Can't Help It - Journey


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

Opera 2. (vitas)

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

Theres always something better to do (piebald)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

Midnight Rider (patti smith cover version)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

On the Radio (regina spektor)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

Grow up and Blow Away (metric)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

What She Said (the smiths)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

Blake Says (amanda palmer)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

If There Is A God (smashing pumpkins)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

Shark Attack (piebald)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

Fall on Me (REM)(was really hoping for that radiohead song 2+2=5 lmao)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

In My Mind (amanda palmer)

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

Another Version of the Truth (nine inch nails)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

Land's End (patrick wolf)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

$$$$ (deseparacidos)(lmao i is a golddigger!)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

The Everlasting Gaze (smashing pumpkins)(ahahaha first lyric "you know i'm not dead")

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

(don't go back to) Rockville (REM)

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

Cash Car Star (smashing pumpkins)

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

Umbrella (siouxsie and the banshees)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

List (metric)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

Where is my Mind? (pixies)


really i just went through that because i wanted 2+2=5 to come out at just the right moment... i suppose it was too much to hope for


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
First It Giveth - Queens of the Stone Age

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Pu**** - Tool

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Talk Shows On Mute - Incubus

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Back & Forth - Foo Fighters

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Eon Blue Apocalypse - Tool

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Hey Ya - Outkast

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
My Own Summer - Deftones

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Over - A Perfect Circle

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Holiday - Green Day

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
No Ordinary Love - Deftones (cover)

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Sextape - Deftones (right, I wish)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Amish Paradise - Weird Al

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Sad Statue - System of a Down

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) - Deftones [Acoustic]

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Monsoon - Jack Johnson

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
About Her - Malcolm McLaren

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Medication - Queens of the Stone Age (haha)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Heaven's Dead - Audioslave


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Some of these worked out hilariously well. Also, I realized that I have maybe seven artists at the most on my Sansa. Should probably listen to something new once in a while.

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Star bodies

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Never turn your back on mother earth

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Sextown U.S.A.

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Paralyzed

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
You remain unchanged

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Twist the knife

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Dog on wheels

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Our place in the sun

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
A new name for everything

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Porchlight

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
She's losing it

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
It's all right

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Safe in your arms

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Execution day

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
If it feels good, do it

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
My shepherd

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Utilities

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Blacklisted

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Sukie in the graveyard

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Pick it up and dial it


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Eres para me - Julieta Venegas

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Show me - Cover Girls

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Points of authority - Linkin Park

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Breaking the girl - RHCP

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Creep - Stone Temple Pilots

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Aerials - System Of A Down

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Adolescents - Incubus

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Dirty Harry - Gorillaz

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
The warmth - Incubus

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
It's your love - Buffy

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Bad mamma jamma - Carl Carlton

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Question - System Of A Down

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Hey D.J - Lighter Shade of Brown

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Serenity - Fireflight

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
If it makes you happy - Sheryl Crow

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Blue - A Perfect Circle

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Up all night - Unwritten Law

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Forever - Fireflight

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Imaginary - Evanescence

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Tell me - Dropping Daylight

This was fun :yes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Someone Like You - Adele*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
_*Love And Affection - Neon Trees*_

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Major Minus - Coldplay*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
_*I Want To Break Free - Queen*_

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Hold On - TobyMac*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
_*Strong Enough - Matthew West*_

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Have A Nice Day - Bon Jovi*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
_*Everybody - Keith Urban*_

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
_*Stand Out - Tevin Campbell*_

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
_*No One But You (Only The Good Die Young) - Queen*_

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
_*Stupid Boy - Keith Urban (SN: No he's not!)*_

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
_*Raining On Sunday - Keith Urban*_

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
_*Romeo's Tune - Keith Urban*_

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
_*Calling My Name - Neon Trees*_

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
_*I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen*_

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
_*Morning Train (Nine to Five) - Sheena Easton*_

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
_*Animal - Neon Trees*_

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
_*Where The Blacktop Ends - Keith Urban*_

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Indescribable - Chris Tomlin*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
_*Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie*_


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
BoysBoysBoys - Lady Gaga

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
We are The Waiting - Green Day

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Waving Flag - K'naan

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Higher Ground - Red Hot Chili Peppers

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Ignorance - Paramore

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Politik - Coldplay

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Supermassive Black Hole - Muse

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Voyager - Daft Punk

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
3 - Britney Spears (DAMMIT!! One question short!)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Full Moon - The Black Ghosts

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Mama I'm Comin' Home - Ozzy Osbourne

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Billy - James Blunt 

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Morning Has Broken - Stevens

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Da Funk - Daft Punk

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Erase Me - Kid Cudi ft. Kanye West

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
We Don't Care - Akon

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
MK Ultra - Muse

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
House of The Rising Sun - Muse

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Drive - Incubus

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Short Circuit - Daft Punk

These answers suck D: I'll do this again some other time and it will be amazing! Mark my words...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

Otherwise - Morcheeba

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

I Think That I Would Die - Hole

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

Beginning To See The Light - The Velvet Underground

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

Rearrange Your Synapses - Atari Teenage Riot

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

Mephisto - Dead Can Dance

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

Shine - Boris

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

I Was Born (A Unicorn) - The Unicorns

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

Witchcraft - Pendulum

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

Walking Disaster - Sum41

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

Burn Them Prisons - Leftover Crack

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

Meija - Porno For Pyros

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

World Of Make Believe - Within Temptation

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

Dead Set On Destruction - Hüsker Dü

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

Marigold - Nirvana

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

Unity - Operation Ivy

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

Get Busy - Sean Paul

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

Scarlet - Lush

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

Inner Child Abuse - Goon Moon

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

Everything Right Is Wrong Again - They Might Be Giants


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Dedication*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Cosmic Keys To My Creations & Times*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*
Crouching Stump Hidden Limb*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*Used*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Invocation Of Naamah*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*Erotomania*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*Echo*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Hospital Beds*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*Poison Was The Cure*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Needle In The Hay*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*
Killer Wolf
* 
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*The Truth*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Operator*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*Ubu Noir*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*Aqua Regis*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*Scorpion Flower*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Cure*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*A B Machines*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*The Serpentine Offering*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*
Through The Fire And The Flames*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Some of them made sense. Oh, number 14...

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Here it comes

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
January snows

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Michael Gorman's

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Immobile

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Homesickness

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
War

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Pai Joi

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Intandane

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
The Loch Ness set

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Penda Yoro

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Maggie's farm

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Come together

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Funky drummer

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Fanfare for Rocky 

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Hoist that rag

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
When jah ready you got to move

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Starman

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
We hate it when ours friends become successful

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Perfect day

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
If I should fall from grace with god


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Goodbye My Lover - James Blunt

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Me and You - Nero

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Today - Smashing Pumpkins

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Invisible City - The Wallflowers 

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Don't Cry for me Argentina - Sinead O Conner 

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
On a String - Youth Group

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Silly Song - Scouting for Girls

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Airbag - Radiohead 

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Grace, Don't wait - The Coronas 

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Hello - Oasis

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Use Somebody - Kings of Leon

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Turn up the radio - Weezer

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Shine - Paddy Casey

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Someday - Nickelback 

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Tell me What it's Worth - Lightspeed Champion

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
No envy, no fear - Joshua Radin 

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
The Immortals - Kings of Leon

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Can't Buy Me Love - The Beetles

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
This is How it Goes Down - Pink


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> lol weird game. Funny reading through the responses so far haha
> 
> 1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
> *Scorched Earth - Van Der Graaf Generator*
> ...


*Moving In The Stereo - The Cars*

Most of mine didn't make much sense.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Nothing better* - The postal service

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Skatanic* - Reel big fish (Haha that's a great way to describe me, Skatanic!)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

*Over and out* - Newton Faulkner

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*Not afraid *- Eminem

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Rain *- Beatles

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*Dismiss the Cynics* - In flames

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*I don't owe you anything* - The Smiths (Haha )

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Space suit* - Apollo 18

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*If this is it* - Newton Faulkner

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Hyper music* - Muse

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

*Blast furnace *- Metal Gear Solid

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*Everybody's got something to...* - The beatles

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Where were you last night?* - Nightwish

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*Thanks for the pepperoni* - George Harrison (Great chat up line)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*Istanbul* - They might be giants

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*Allow them* - Mighty mighty bosstones

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Snake charmer* - Blink 182

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*Start me up* - Rolling Stones

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*Day by day* - Paul Oakenfold

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

*Throw away your television* - RHCP


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? No Doubt - New

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? Bahaus - Stigmata maryrt

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? Mudvayne - dig <---lool

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? Hoobstank - so close so far

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? 2 unlimited - No limits

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? Lady Gaga - Just dance

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? Yellowcard - Lights and sounds

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? Hoobastank - if i were you

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? No doubt - Underneath it all

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? Belanova - Te quedas o te vas

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? Chevelle - The red

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? Belanova - me pregunto porque

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? Cwl Twilight - Letters from the sky

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? Mariah carey feat nas - thank god i found you (instrumental)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? Hoobastank - The reason =/ ....

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? Alejandro sanz - quisiera ser

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? Jay-z -Lost ones

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? Camp Lo - Swing

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? Hoobastank - Crawling in the dark

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? ___Drake Feat uness - Would you


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Tears Of Joy - Rick Ross*

[/B]2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Hold Up - Lil Wayne*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Love Me Or Hate Me - Lil Wayne*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Can't Get Enough - J.Cole*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*I Like It Rough - Lady Gaga*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*No Sleep - Wiz Khalifia*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Everything On Me - T.I*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*I Like The View - Lil Wayne

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Cole World - J.Cole

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
She Will - Lil Wayne

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
A Million Lights - DJ Khaled

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Monster - Lady Gaga

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Did It On 'Em - Nicki Minaj

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Welcome To The World - T.I

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
I'm Me - Lil Wayne 

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Don't Wake Me Up - Tyga

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Kush - Lil Wayne 

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Shake That - Eminem

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Fancy - Drake

​*


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Rain man-Eminem*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Spacebound-Eminem* (lol it matches my username aw)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*One at a time-Travie McCoy*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Bully-Liquid Stranger*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Stop & stare-One Republic*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*You are not a robot-Hoodie Allen*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*I'll make love to you-Boyz II Men*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*I got it-Gorilla Zoe*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Three little birds-Bob Marley*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Ashin' Kusher-Kid Cudi*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*La La La-Chris Webby*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Rolling in the deep-Adele*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Rocketeer-Far East Movement*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*I've got a golden ticket-Willy Wonka Soundtrack*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Kill you-Eminem*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Count on me-Bruno Mars*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*The End-Kid Cudi*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Love the way you lie Pt.2-Rihanna Ft. Eminem*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Young, Wild & Free-Snoop Dogg Ft. Wiz Khalifa*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Buffalo Soldier-Bob Marley*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Lil Wayne - How to love

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Linkin park - A place for my head

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Janet Jackson - Any time any place

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Brother - Amy Winehouse

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Coldplay - Fix you

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Nas - If I ruled the world

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
The rolling stones - Paint it black

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Aaliyah - One in a million

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Buckcherry - Crazy B**ch

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Trey Songz - I Invented sex

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Jay-z - Momma loves me

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Mos Def - Sunshine

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Ray Charles - Unchain my heart

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
T.I - Dead and gone

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Amy Winehouse - To know him is to love him

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
The Doors - Light my fire

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Common - Come close

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Desiree Weekes - Kissing you

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Eminem- No love

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Rihanna - Umbrella


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Some were scarily accurate.

1.) if someone says 'are you okay' you say?

*What Difference Does It Make?
* 
2.) how would you describe yourself?

*Swimming*

3.) what do you like in a guy/girl?

*Sell Out* (heheh)

4.) how do you feel today?

....WOAH NO JOKES *Feeling Good* 

5.) what is your life's purpose?

*Butterflies and Hurricanes*

6.) what's your motto?

*Jump Into The Fog*

7.) what do your friends think of you?

*Baggy Trousers*

8.) what do your parents think of you?
*
How Do You Sleep?*

9.) what do you think about very often?
*
Cosmic Love*

10.) what is 2 + 2?

*Golden Brown*

11.) what do you think of your best friend?

*The Boy With The Thorn in His Side*

12.) what is your life story?

*15 Step*

13.) what do you want to be when you grow up?

*No One Knows*

14.) what do you think when you see the person you like?

*Brain Of J*

15.) what will they play at your funeral?

*The Tempest* haha Pendulum at my funeral. I like it!

16.) what is your hobby/interest?

*Ignorance*

17.) what is your biggest fear?

*Elevator Beat*

18.) what is your biggest secret?

* You're so Cool*

19.) what do you want right now?

*Misery*

20.) what do you think of your friends?

*Steal My Sunshine*

done :boogie


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Butta* (by Sean Paul)

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Cecilia* (by Simon & Garfunkel)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

*Hate That I Love You* (by Rihanna & Ne-Yo)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*Trick Me* (by Kelis)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Shackles *(by Mary Mary)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*Girls Dem Sugar* (by Beenie Man and Mya)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*Ain't Nobody* (by Chaka Khan)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Bucky Done Gun* (by M.I.A.)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*Best Friend *(by Brandy)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Nice and Slow* (by Usher)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

*Disappear *(by Beyonce)

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*Survivor *(by Destiny's Child)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Eternal Flame *(by The Bangles)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*Na Tshelwa Ngobani* (by Mafikizolo)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*A Woman's Worth* (by Alicia Keys)

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*Ain't No Other Man* (by Christina Aguilera)

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Animal* (by Kat DeLuna)

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*Love *(by Keyshia Cole)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*Speechless* (by Beyonce)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

*Get Up!* (by Beverly Knight)


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? *Love Stoned*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? *Causing A Commotion*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? *I turn to you*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? *Total Eclipse of the Heart*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?* Baby Love*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? *Jilted Lovers & Broken Hearts*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? *Crawl*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? *Ironic*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? *Call Me*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?* No Scrubs*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? *The Fixer*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? *Je veux te voir*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? *Bitter Fingers*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? *Red in the Morning*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? *Body Language *

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? *Where Do Broken Hearts Go*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? *Brown Eyed Girl *

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? *Disarm *

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? *Live and Let Die *

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? *Everyday is a Winding Road

...some of these are actually dead on, LOL. 
*


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Get 'Em Up - Cypress Hill*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Spiderwebs - No Doubt*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Superstar Lady - T-Pain*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*My Kind of Town - Frank Sinatra*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*It Was A Very Good Year - Frank Sinatra*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*War In Me - Kenna*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*How Bout Dat - Redman & Method Man*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Get Me Gone - Fort Minor*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Venus Vs. Mars - Jay-Z*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*The Maw - Halo Soundtrack*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Baby - Fabolous |)*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Imma Be - The Black Eyed Peas*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Prisonic Fairytale - Silent Hill 2 OST*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Deer Dance - System of a Down*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Again - John Legend*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*#!%@ Me - Notorious B.I.G. (hahaha...)*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Say Something - Timbaland feat. Drake*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Resurrection - Lupe Fiasco & Kenna*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Sunshine - Lupe Fiasco*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*The Great Divide - Madina Lake*


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I arbitrarily used my jogging playlist. 

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Suddenly I See - KT Tunstall 
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Disco Queen - Pain of Salvation
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Tainted Love - The Clash
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Prison Sex - Tool 
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Dirty Business - The Dresden Dolls
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Pure Imagination - Harry Connick Jr. 
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
My Favourite Things - Julie Andrews
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Everybody Wants To Be A Cat - The Aristocats
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Electric Feel - MGMT
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Welcome Home - Radical Face
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Lost Control - Grinspoon
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Vienna - Billy Joel 
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Come On, Come On - Little Birdy
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Zero - Smashing Pumpkins
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Sawdust and Diamonds - Joanna Newsom
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Sweet Transvestite - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Immunize - Pendulum*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Lovers End - The Birthday Massacre*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Still Dreaming - Silverstein*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Point of View - Solitary Experiments*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*One Reason - Straight Line Stitch*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Dust Bowl Dance - Mumford and Sons*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Blue - The Birthday Massacre*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*No Tomorrow - De/Vision*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Dissolve - Imperative Reaction*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*My Curse - Killswitch Engage*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Sound of Violence - Abused Romance*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Love Never Dies - Apoptygma Berzerk*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Slave - Tritonal feat. Fisher*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Here Today, Gone Tomorrow - Silverstein*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Modern Ruin - Covenant*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Get On - Covenant*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*The Only Exception - Paramore*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Vaporize - Abused Romance*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Gold - ATB feat. Jansoon*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Moments in Peace - ATB*


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? Anything For Your Love - Eric Clapton

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? Books of Moses - Skip Spence

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? Danger Ahead - ELO

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? Rock and Roll- Led Zeppelin

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? Hurt Like Mine - The Black Keys

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? Jawbreaker - The Dead Weather

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? Dreams - The Soft Boys

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? Day Four - Explosions in the Sky 

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? Mind - Talking Heads

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? So Far Away - Dire Straits

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? Cirrus Minor - Pink Floyd

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? A Skull, a Suitcase, and a Long Red Bottle of Wine - Robyn Hitchcock

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? All in a Mouse's Night - Genesis

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? Tracks - Gary Numan

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? Dixie Peach Promenade - Skip Spence

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? Any Colour You Like - Pink Floyd

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? The Big Sleep - The Only Ones

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? Please Stay - Warren Zevon 

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? Blue Jay Way - The Beatles

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? The Empty Worls - The Cure


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Maps - Yeah yeah yeahs*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*A Foolish Arrangement- The Cure*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Point Of View - Blink 182*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Every day is a struggle - Senses Fail *

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Six different ways - The Cure*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Darkshines - Muse*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Boulevard of broken dreams - Green Day*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Have love with travel - Black Keys*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Last ride in - Green Day*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Jump in the pool - Friendly fires*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Change - Good Charlotte*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*This Thrumpet in my head - Lykke Li*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Blow out - Radiohead*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Ha Ha High Babe - BRMC*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Church on Sunday - Green Day*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Sunburn - Muse*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Bite to Break sin - Senses Fail*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*We Better Learn To Hotwire An Uterus - The Fall of Troy*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Broken Box - Queens of the stone age
*
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*What the hell - Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
"When we say" by AJ Rafael.

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"Love Sick" by Shing02

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Got Money" by Lil Wayne[LMFAOOOO]

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Beat it" by Fall Out Boys

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Bring out the violins" by Kai Holmes.

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
"Hey Baby" by Pitbull

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"Neon" by John Mayer

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"When Im Gone" by Eminem

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
"I'll Be Missing You" by Faith Evans

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
"I Just Had Sexxxxxx" by The Lonely Island.

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
"What If.." by Pleasure P

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Where to Now?" by Drake.

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"Changes" by Tupac.

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Say Yeah" by Lloyd.

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"Everyone Dies" by Elena Siegman[Kinda weird ]

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
"Live vs. Living" by XV

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
"Step In The Name Of Love" by R.Kelly.

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
"Smile & Wave" by RichGirl.

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
"What You Got" by Colby O' Donis.

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"In Due Time" by XV


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? Hollywood Driveby - Immortal Technique

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? Monster - Detektivbyrån

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? Doing My Duty - TV on the Radio

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? I Am In Love With You - Imogen Heap

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? All Gone Now - OSI

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? Fictional - Lorn

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? One Love Karma - Morcheeba

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? The Time Has Come - Pretty Lights

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? The Death of My Desire - White Town

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? Phlegmatics - Mr. Bungle

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? The Con - Tegan & Sara

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? I Don't Want To Know - Fleetwood Mac

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? Careful - Paramore

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? Re-hash - Gorillaz

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? Screenager - Muse

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? One Grain of Sand - Snog

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? Suckaz - Jedi Mind Tricks

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? Step on my Trip - Dub FX

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? You and Me - The Bug

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? Leave it - Wax Tailor


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Lost one-Jay z*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*The Winner-Drake*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*HomeComing-Kanye West*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Fine Your Limit -James Drake*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Im Not The One-The Black Keys*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Soundtrack To My Life- Kid Cudi*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Interlude-Lil Wayne*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Take From Me-Eminem ft. Royce da 5'9*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Wilhelm's ****ing Best-James Drake*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Dear Hiphop-Chip The Ripper*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Seat Change-Curren$y*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*The Other Day-Gucci Mane*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Never Never Love-Pop Levi*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Speed Of Sound-Coldplay*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Daydreamin-Lupe Fiasco*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Gangsta-Royce Da 5'9*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Love Stoned-Kid Cudi*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Who Says-John Mayer*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*T.G.I.F.-Kid Cudi*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? __________________
*Weirdo-Gucci Mane*


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Most of them didn't make sense. But I did enjoy #3, #5 and #16.

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

"What's The Matter Here" (10,000 Maniacs)

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

"Hang On To Your Love" (Sade)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GIRL?

"Fire Woman" (The Cult)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

"The Mission" (Queensryche)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

"Too Much Too Young" (The Specials)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

"Turn On, Tune In, Cop Out" (Freakpower)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

"Fantasy" (Aldo Nova)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

"Shut Your Eyes" (Snow Patrol)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

"The Niles Edge" (VAST)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

"Dressed In Black" (Depeche Mode)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

"Whiplash" (Metallica)

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

"Magic Bus" (The Who)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

"20 Killer Hurts" (Gene Loves Jezebel)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

"Green Onions" (Booker T & The MGs)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

"Venus de Milo" (Miles Davis)

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

"Dead Souls" (Joy Division)

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

"This Is Us" (Mark Knopfler/Emmylou Harris)

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

"Empty Spaces" (Pink Floyd)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

"The Mirror Conspiracy" (Thievery Corporation)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

"Wondering Where The Lions Are" (Bruce Cockburn)


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

i have an mp3 player...would that count?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
My life would suck without you

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
The mummers' dance

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Single

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Too bad

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Goodbye to you

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
No Way

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Whatever it takes

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Kiss from a rose

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Give me the night

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Don't you (forget about me)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Separate lives

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
You Found Me

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Come back to me

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Prefects are hot

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Somebody told me

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
The Hornburg

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Ascendio

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Dragon Christmas rock

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Not enough

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Are you happy now?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hamster said:


> i have an mp3 player...would that count?


Go right ahead.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

1.IF SOMEONE SAYS ARE YOU OKAY YOU SAY:
You Oughta Know- Alanis Morisette

2.HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Radio Gaga-Queen

3.WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Boys- B.O.N

4.HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Schibe-Lady Gaga

5.WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Bad Touch-Bloodhound Gang

6.WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
With You-Linkin Park

7.WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Bones-The Killers

8.WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Rock Is Dead-Marilyn Manson

9.WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT OFTEN?
Riverside(Lets Go)-Sidney feat.Wizard Sleeve

10.WHAT IS 2+2?
Telephone-Lady Gaga feat Beyonce

11.WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Dressed To Kill-Preston

12.WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Tubthumping-Chumbawamba

13.WHAT DO YOY WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Are Friends Electric-Gary Numan

14.WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Get It Get It- Scissor Sisters

15.WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
She Wolf-Shakira

16.WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Ppl(Can't Get My) Head Around You-The Offspring

17.WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Somebody To Love-Boogie Pimps

18. WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Excellent Choice-The Horrors

19.WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Destination Calabria-Alex Gaudino feat.Crystal Waters

20.WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Hey Ya-Outkast

None of those seemed particularly apt.. :-/


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Welcome to my life - Sunrise avenue
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Hurricane - 30STM
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Animal i have become - Three days grace
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Seasons fly - darin
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Tendencies - Hollywood undead
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Mi amor - Mattyas
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Criminal - Britney spears
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
****in perfect - Pink
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Sell your soul - Hollywood undead
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
No one can save me tonight - Negative
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Let down - Dead by sunrise
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Kiss the deejay - David deejay
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
The ballad - Millencolin
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
What have you done - Within temptation
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Haru haru - Big bang
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
You got the light - Beats and styles
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Leave out all the rest - Linkin park
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Marionette - Antonia
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Somewhere i belong - Linkin park
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Better than love - Hurts


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Rabbit Song - Boy and Bear

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Naked as We Come - Iron & Wine ...

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
The Center of the World - Bright Eyes

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Heart It Races - Architecure in Helsinki (Haha this is true. anxiety yay!)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
The Luckiest Guy on the Lowest East Side - The Magnetic Fields

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Bruises - Chairlift :/

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Good Day - Dresden Dolls

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Love Goes Home to Paris in the Spring - the Magnetic Fields

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
The Crane Wife 3 - The Decemberists

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
1901 - Phoenix (at least it's a number!)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
The No Seatbelt Song - Brand New

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Gardenhead/Leave Me Alone - Neutral Milk Hotel

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
California Girls - the Magnetic Fields

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Cosy in the Rocket - Psapp

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Two Headed Boy, part 2 - Neutral Milk Hotel (Oh gosh, I could totally deal with that)

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Poster of a Girl - Metric

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
The Cave - Mumford and Sons

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
You or Your Memory - the Mountain Goats (this is fairly accurate.)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Shy - Ani Difranco

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
This Rope is Long - Let's Go Sailing


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Only Girl ( in the world ) - Rihanna

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
After the rain - Cinema bizarre

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Won't let go - Negative

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Carousel - Ambray

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Boulevard of broken dreams - Green day

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Don't hold your breath - Nicole Scherzinger

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Mi amor - Mattyas

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Papi - Jennifer Lopez

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Cry little sister - The anix

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Russian roulette - Rihanna

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Faster - Within temptation

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Hopeless - Breaking benjamin

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
My obsession - Cinema bizarre

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Hurricane - 30stm

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Broken pieces - Apocalyptica

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
I can feel - Ela Rose

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
In the dark - JoJo

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Sexy thing - David deejay

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Unstoppable - Kat deluna

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Acting out - Ashley tisdale


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Stayin' Alive* -- The Bee Gees

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Lithium *-- Evanescence

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Smile* -- Lily Allen

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Where is the Love* -- Black Eyed Peas

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Points of Authority* -- Linkin Park

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Fascination* -- Alphabeat

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Tattoo* -- Jordin Sparks

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*The Carpal Tunnel of Love* -- Fall Out Boy

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Scream* -- Timbaland ft. Nicole Scherzinger & Keri Hilton

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*When The Moon's Reaching Out Stars* -- Persona

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Gimme More* -- Britney Spears

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*It's Show Time!* -- Persona

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*What Hurts The Most* -- Cascada

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Breaking Free* -- High School Musical

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Fly Me to the Moon* -- Westlife

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Stuck in the Middle With You* -- Michael Bublé

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Apologize* -- Timbaland feat. One Republic.

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*I Will Be* -- Leona Lewis

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Scream* -- High School Musical 3

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Somebody to Love* -- Glee


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
The moment I said it by Imogen Heap

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Animal by Kesha

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Run by snow patrol

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Mad World by Michael Andrews

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Not Afraid by Eminem

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Last drag by Traci Lords

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Princess of china by Coldplay and Rihanna

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
We are young by Fun

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Cross my Heart by Marianas Trench

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
All you need is love by Jim Sturgis

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
F** you by Lilly Allen

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Bruises by Chairlift

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Running up that Hill by placebo

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
My first kiss by 3oh!3

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Wonderwall by oasis

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Is it any Wonder by Keane

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Tough Lover by Christina Aguilera

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Family portrait by Pink

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Who's laughing now by Jesse J

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?[/QUOTE]
Poker face by Lady Gaga


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*I Do* - Young Jeezy

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Welcome to the Black Parade* - My Chemical Romance

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Forget About Dre* - Dr. Dre

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Five Bucks* - Big Sean

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Make Her Say* - Kid Cudi

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Rope* - Foo Fighters

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Hatebreeder* - Children of Bodom

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*A Matter of Time* - Foo Fighters

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Babalon A.D.* - Cradle of Filth

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*976-Evil* - Deftones

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Control is Dead* - As I lay Dying

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Damage, Inc.* - Metallica

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Penny Lane* - The Beatles

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*F--- Your Ethnicity* - Kendrick Lamar

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Aegis* - The Mars Volta

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Sinner* - Drowning Pool

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Holidae Inn* - Chingy

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Man Made God* - In Flames

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Ya'll Know How I Am* - Ice Cube

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*The Woods* - Portugal the Man


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Lemonade*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Anybody Seen My Baby?*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

*Someone To Love Me*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*Freak Out*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Days Before You Came*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*Faint*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*Unintended*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Violent Pornography*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*God Gave Me Everything*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Cry For Help
* 
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*
Sientelo*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*Na Na Na*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Loser*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*In Too Deep*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*Seize The Day*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*Ice Box *

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Innocence*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*Little Light Of Love*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*Flying High Again*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

*Summer Moved On *


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Ghost of Days Gone By - Alter Bridge*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Laments of an Icarus - Textures*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

*T.N.T. - AC/DC*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*Watch Your Words - Alter Bridge*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Rock 'N' Roll Singer - AC/DC*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*A Predator's Portrait - Soilwork*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*Brainfog - Static-X*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Roots Bloody Roots - Sepultura*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*Psychopathy Red - Slayer*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Another Creation - Mors Principium Est*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

*B.Y.O.B. - System Of A Down*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*Open With The Flies - Soilwork*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Embody the Invisible - In Flames*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*These Hours of Despair - Swallow the Sun*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*Bleed for Ancient Gods - Amon Amarth*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*The Ministry of Lost Souls - Dream Theater*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Hope Is... - Killswitch Engage*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*Vide Infra - Killswitch Engage*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*In the Presence of Enemies Pt. 2 - Dream Theater*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

*Boot Scraper - Lamb of God*


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Boy Blue - Cyndi Lauper

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Stargazer - Paloma Faith

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
I've Just Begun (Having My Fun) - Britney Spears

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Papillon - Editors

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Razz - Kings Of Leon

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Upside Down - Paloma Faith

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
I Don't Wanna Go To Sleep - N-Dubz

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
The Pieces Don't Fit Anymore - James Morrison

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Paparazzi - Lady Gaga

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Fingerprints - Katy Perry

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
The Controlled Breath - Dr Swami Shankardev Saraswati

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Holiday - Dizzee Rascal

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Ghost Town - The Specials

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Scary Mary - Biffy Clyro

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Happy - Leona Lewis

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Remedy - Professor Green Ft. Ruth Anne

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Lying Relaxation - Dr Swami Shankardev Saraswati

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Love Is Hard - James Morrison

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Fernando - ABBA

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Where Nobody Knows - Kings Of Leon


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

prow said:


> 1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
> Boy Blue - Cyndi Lauper
> 
> 2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
> ...


I've decided to do this again considering I had 2 tracks come up that weren't songs but meditations. Yep, I'm perfectionist like that. Plus, it's fun. So humour me.

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
3 Words - Cheryl Cole

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Eradicate The Doubt - Biffy Clyro

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Hat Full Of Stars - Cyndi Lauper

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Love And Understanding - Cher

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Someone Like You - Adele

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
A Rush Of Blood To The Head - Coldplay

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
What's The Frequency, Kenneth? - R.E.M.

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Don't Get Nine - N-Dubz

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Intro - N-Dubz

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Brimstone And Fire - Cyndi Lauper

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Into The Nightlife - Cyndi Lauper

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Stronger - Britney Spears

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Clocks - Coldplay

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Black Thumbnail - Kings Of Leon

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Ego - The Saturdays

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado Ft. Timbaland

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Regret - New Order

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
There She Goes - The La's

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Circle The Drain - Katy Perry

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
Take Me Away - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Hello - Martin Solveig ft Dragonette

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Psychopath - the GazettE

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
The Other Side - Evanescence

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
RED - the GazettE
 
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Genie - SNSD

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Run Devil Run - SNSD

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Sorry Sorry - Super Junior

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Oops - Super Junior ft f(x) ( LOL )

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Vertigo - U2

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Abracadabra - Brown Eyed GIrls

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Nemo - NIghtwish

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Broken - Seether ft Amy Lee

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Devil's Cry - Kim Taeyeon

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Suavemente - Pitfull ft Nayer & Mohombi

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
OMEGA - the GazettE

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Story time - Nightwish

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Hageshisa to kono Mune no Naka de Karamitsuita Shakunetsu no Yami - Dir en Grey

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Immigrant Song - Trent Reznor , Atticus Ross ft Karen O

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
La Tortura - Shakira

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Smile - Lily Allen


----------



## KingKill33 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen these before and they can be funny. Here it goes...

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
"Bittersweet" - Fuel
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
"86" - Green Day
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
"Lost in the Crowd" - Shinedown
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
"Keine Lust" - Rammstein
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
"Dear God" - Avenged Sevenfold
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
"Roter Sand" - Rammstein
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
"Halfway Gone" - Lifehouse
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
"Smells Like Teen Spirit" - Nirvana
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
"No You Girls" - Franz Ferdinand
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
"All I Want" - Toad the Wet Sprocket
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
"Come Away With Me" - Norah Jones
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
"Death Will Never Conquer" - Coldplay
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
"Ava Adore" - Smashing Pumpkins
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
"Fly Away" - John Denver
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
"Plant Life" - Owl City
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
"Is It Any Wonder?" - Keane
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
"Deer in the Headlight" - Owl City
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
"Spaceman" - The Killers
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
"Warning Sign" - Coldplay
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
"Kuss Mich" - Rammstein

Only a few of these actually turned out interestingly. Mostly this just reinforced what a random assortment of songs I listen to. :lol


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? Landscape - Florence and the Machine

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? Shortest Day - The Gathering

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? Something to Sing About - Buffy the Vampire Slayer

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? Sao Paulo Rain - Tom McRae

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? Beautiful Disaster - Kelly Clarkson

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? Tonight - West Side Story

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? Compulsion - Doves

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? Girlfriend - Alicia Keys 

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? Queens of Noise - The Runaways

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? Home - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros 

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? Creature Fear - Bon Iver

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? Fix You - Coldplay

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? Last Kiss - Trent Dabbs 

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? All Is Love - Karen O & The Kids

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? Los Angeles - Sugarcult

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? Cemetry Gates - The Smiths

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? Elvenpath - Nightwish

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? Endless Love - Lea Michele, Matthew Morrison 

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? Howls - Hammock


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Inward Singing - Tenacious D*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Some Folks - Alice Cooper*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Stripped Raped And Strangled - Cannibal Corpse* (I'm so sorry :b)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Via The End - Deathstars*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Devils - The 69 Eyes*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Last Command - Legion Of The Damned*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Darkness Spawned - The Black Dahlia Murder*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*F*g Body Bag - Cemetary Rapist*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Little Angel - Deathstars*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Info Dump - Strapping Young Lad*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Need To - KoRn*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Daddy - KoRn*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*Vlak-In-Off-Ka - Gutalax*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Superbeast - Rob Zombie*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Pulverized - Cannibal Corpse*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Tainted Love - My Ruin*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Graveyard Ghouls - Tribulation*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*I think I'm Paranoid - Garbage*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Dead Burger King - Spectrum X*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Under And Over It - Five Finger Death Punch*


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Mr Mug said:


> 3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
> *Stripped Raped And Strangled*


Lol! I can see why your friends think you're darkness spawned.

I bolded the ones that actually made some sense or amused me. More of them made sense than I thought would!

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Somewhere Else*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Me and Mia

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
At the River

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Art House Director

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Revival*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*C'mon Everybody!*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
DARE

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Common People*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Dripping Whispers

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Here Comes My Baby

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Teenage Riot*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Everlong*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Romeo + Juliet fantasy overture...

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*All I Need* - how accurate 

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*When You Sleep* o_o

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*Machine Gun* - Not true! :um

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Cry

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Also Sprach Zarathustra

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Beauty School*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Over and Over


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?

*Transparent - In Flames*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?

*Blood Junkie - Lamb of God*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?

*Chainheart Machine - Soilwork*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?

*In the Abesence of Sacred - Lamb of God*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?

*Forgotten - Lamb of God*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?

*A Light in a Darkened World - Killswitch Engage*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?

*Superhero of the Computer Rage - In Flames*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?

*Spoilin' for a Fight - AC/DC*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?

*Abandoned - Amon Amarth*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?

*Wound - Darkest Hour*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?

*The Jester's Dance - In Flames*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?

*Lonely Day - System of a Down*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?

*Shades of Deep Green - Insomnium*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?

*My Poor Brain - Foo Fighters*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?

*Zombie Inc. - In Flames*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?

*Into the Woods - Insomnium*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?

*Last Apprentice - Mors Principium Est*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?

*Lights on the Lake (Horror pt. III) - Swallow the Sun*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?

*Red Code Cult - Septic Flesh*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?

*Cancer of the Soul - Bloodbath*


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
alligator-tegan and sara

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
tell mary -meg and dia

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
comfortable liar- chevelle

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
lay me down - dirty heads

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
return of the mac - mark morrison

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
china cat sunflower - grateful dead

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
violet - thao with the get down stay down

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
running on a treadmill - oingo biongo

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
soul meets body - death cab for cutie
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
redemption song - bob marley

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
u got it bad - usher

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
when we swam - thao with the get down stay down

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
sh-boom - the california raisins

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
is there a ghost - band of horses

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
blue spotted tail - fleet foxes

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
blue orchid - the white stripes

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
get up stand up - bob marley

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
fame - david bowie

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
closer to the sun - slightly stoopid

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
black hole sun - soundgarden
__________________


----------



## Wishful (Mar 15, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Thanks For Nothing - Fefe Dobson

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Silver Inches - Enya

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
From This Moment On - Candlelight Moods CD, no vocals

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Who Knew - P!nk

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
The Lucky One - Alison Krauss & Union Station

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
We Gotta Get Out of This Place - The Animals

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Bubbly - Colbie Caillat

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
I've Been Everywhere - Hank Snow

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Cool Water - Marty Robbins

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
The King Has Lost His Crown - ABBA

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Everything I do, I do it For You - Candlelight Moods CD, no vocals

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Maria Maria - Santana

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
I'm Gonna Getcha Good - Shania Twain

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Why Did It have To Be Me - ABBA

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Bad Romance - Lady GaGa

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
Cool Water - Joni Mitchell

Good laugh :lol


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Wishful said:


> 1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
> Thanks For Nothing - Fefe Dobson
> 
> 2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
> ...


OMG- you have some freaking awesome music tastes. Namely: ABBA, Shania Twain (the song you listed is one of my ALL TIME faves), Lady Gaga, Enya! So cool. I also like the sound of your "Candlelight Moods" CD with no vocals.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Moskau (by Rammstein)

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Dirty Laundry (by Bittersweet)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Dreaming My Dreams (by The Cranberries)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Light With a Sharpened Edge (by The Used)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Cancer (by My Chemical Romance)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Stop The ****in' Car (by Circa Survive)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Red Red Red (by Fiona Apple)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Rainy Monday (by Shiny Toy Guns)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Dying in the Sun (by The Cranberries)
/made me laugh

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
All The Things She Said (by TATU)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
When The Day Met The Night (by Panic at the Disco)

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Don't Be A Baby, Baby (by Michael Buble)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Opera Singer (by Cake)
/also made me laugh

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Finding A Way (by Before Their Eyes)

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Caribbean Blue (by Neora)

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Wiener Blut (by Rammstein)

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
One (by Ratatat)

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Only Time (by Enya)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Let Go (by Breathe Electric)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Waiting (by Cake)


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Caggee said:


> 1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
> Moskau (by Rammstein)
> 
> 2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
> ...


Another Enya fan- cool!  Also, thanks for reminding me about that awesome TATU song.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

prow said:


> Another Enya fan- cool!  Also, thanks for reminding me about that awesome TATU song.


Yess~ I love Enya. c: ...and TATU, for that matter. I also love White Robe by TATU.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

Caggee said:


> Yess~ I love Enya. c: ...and TATU, for that matter. I also love White Robe by TATU.


Cool.  Totally just watched the TATU YouTube vids that I remember. Oh my gosh... I have to invest in their album(s) now! Ahhh... Memories...


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Prince Harry - Sohodolls

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Affair - Hurts

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
I will remember you - Ryan Cabrera

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
All the pretty girls - fun.

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Mariella - Kate Nash

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Don't walk away - Electric Light Orchestra

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Confide in me - Hurts

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Everybody's changing - Keane

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
In the moonlight - Kinya Katoni

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Give your heart a break - Demi Lovato

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Where are you now - Britney Spears

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Let it slide - Keane

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Never had a day - Example

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Faker - Miike Snow

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Better than love - Hurts

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
I will still love you - Britney Spears

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Anything - Example

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Military fashion show - And One

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
The way - Example

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
At least I'm not as sad as I used to be - fun.


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
spotlight - mutemath

 2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? 
hechicera - mana

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? 
nobody but me - human beinz

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? 
barbarism begins at home - the smiths

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? 
he war - catpower

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? 
cuando nadie me ve - alejandro sanz

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? 
man - yeah yeah yeahs

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? 
abc - jackson five

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? 
no no no - yeah yeah yeahs

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? 
headlock - imogen heap

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? 
two weeks - grizzly bear

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? 
what a wonderful world - louis armstrong

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? 
animal nocturno - ricardo arjona

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? 
innocence - bjork

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? 
sugar, we're going down - fall out boy

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? 
vertigo - u2

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? 
take me into your skin - trentemoller

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? 
know your onion! - the shins

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? 
walk like an egyptian - the bangles

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
paper shoes - incubus


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Taken For A Fool

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Like a Rolling Stone (lol)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Too Shy (true)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Ticket to Ride

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Why Don't We Do it in The Road? (LMFAO xD)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Letter From America

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Cry Baby Cry (aw...)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Radio Ga Ga

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
For You Blue (seems romantic)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Someday Never Comes (wtf)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (oh wow )

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Play The Game (LOL)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Ludlow St. (-_-)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
The Night Before

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
From a Mountain in the Middle of the Cabins

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
You Never Give Me Your Money

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Last Night (oh my...)

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Gomper (oh-kaaaay)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Reptilia

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
We Will Rock You


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*The Only One*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Paradise (lol)*

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Allein*

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Tighten Up*

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Don't Speak (aww  LOL)*

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Yellow*

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Fascination (interesting)*

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Get Away (LOL )*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Chasing the Sun (surely not futile)*

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Dead and Gone*

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Feel So Close ))*

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*So Real*

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*You'll Never Walk Alone*

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Home (aww)*

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Nuvole Bianche*

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*To Dust (oh the excitement! LOL)*

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*Baby Come Back*

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Sofi Needs a Ladder*

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*Sweet Disposition*

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Oltremare*


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
_Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond_
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
_Dead Already - Thomas Newman_
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
_Naked - Avril Lavigne_ (lol)
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
_I Live With You - Grizzly Bear_
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
_Kindling To Cremation - The Acorn_
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
_Voice's Carry - 'Til Tuesday_
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
_Mardy Bum - Arctic Monkeys_
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
_Say It Ain't So - Weezer_
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
_Wicked Game - Chris Isaak_
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
_Just An Illusion - Imagination_
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
_Hysteria - Muse_
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
_Tiny Little Fractures - Snow Patrol_
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
_Unintended - Muse_
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
_Embraceable You - Frank Sinatra_
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
_Crawled Out Of The Sea - Laura Marling_
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
_Let Me Back In - Explosions In The Sky_
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
_Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon_
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
_Murder City - Greenday_
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
_Glitter Freeze - Gorillaz_
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
_Just Like Honey - The Jesus and Mary Chain_


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*We Ride - Rihanna*

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Manusia Bodoh - Ada Band *(means 'Foolish Human' O_O)

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*Always be my baby - David Cook *(hahaha)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Mad - Ne yo *(err..)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*Forever Girl - OTT *(lol, yeah, no intention of crossing to the other side)

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Linger - Cranberries* :|

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*Caged Bird - Alicia Keys *:teeth

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*The One - Shakira*

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*Rock DJ - Robbie Williams *(exactly :3)

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Hand in Hand - Nothing Carved In Stones* (lol, a secret code?)

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Realslow - Wheesung* :clap

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*Points of Authority - Linkin Park*:boogie

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*City Lights - Jojo* (yep, to be useful)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Mockingbird - Eminem* :um

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Blooming Flowers in the Empty Sky - Ken Nakagawa, Daisuke Achiwa *(omg, that's a beautiful instrumental)

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*According To Plan - Danny Elfman* (ahahaha)

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*White Song - Hyde* :no

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Colors of The Heart - Uverworld* (yep, true colors of the heart is a secret)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*It's Love! - Fanny Fink *(you got that right..ahahah)

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
*Kagen no Tsuki - Aria Asia* (means 'half moon')


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Antidote

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Where have you been

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Red alert

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Run a mile

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
That's my name

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Deep slow

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Slam

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Rescue me

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Criminal

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
The kill

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
To you

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Other side

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Dreamer

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Mr. right now

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Lies

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
The world belongs to me

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Let down

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Worst part is over

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
New divide

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
The distance


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
*Pushin'*
2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
*Pretty Boy*
3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
*One Man Live*
4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
*Me Me She*
5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
*False Pretense*
6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
*Hello*
7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
*I'm so sick*
8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
*Reckoner*
9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
*When you're gone*
10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
*Jam Session 2.0*
11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
*Burial applicant*
12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
*The Anthem*
13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
*One of a kind *
14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
*Turn It Up*
15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
*Icky Thump*
16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
*No strings Attached*
17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
*He wasn't*
18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
*Cockroach*
19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
*In the shadows*
20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
*Runaway*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Random thread, sweet!

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Bloodbuzz Ohio - The National

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
High Hopes - Pink Floyd

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
On The Beach (cover) - Radiohead

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Icicle Tusk - Fleet Foxes

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
A Comet Appears - The Shins

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
James Blues - J. Tillman

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Slow Show - The National

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Kickin Myself - As Tall As Lions

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Paranoid Android - Radiohead

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Stand By Me - John Lennon

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Helicopter - M. Ward

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Sweet Jane - The Velvet Underground

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Crosstown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Song 2 - Blur

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Comin' Home - City and Colour

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Creep - Radiohead

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Miss Misery - Elliott Smith

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Because - The Beatles

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Zebra - Beach House


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Hitchin a ride - greenday

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
December - collective soul

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Whatever you like - TI (hahahahahahahahahaha!!!)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Evening Wear - MSI

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Jailhouse - Sublime :clap

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Follow me - uncle kracker

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
The time - black eyed peas

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Down with the sickness - disturbed (hmm.. most likely accurate)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Sunshine - David Guetta

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Richman - 3oh!3

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Snow - RHCP

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Teenage victory song - weezer (yeah I wish)

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Away from the sun - 3 doors down (poetic)

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Everywhere I go - hollywood undead

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
You found me - the fray 

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Critical acclaim - a7x

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Down - blink182

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Falling away from me - korn

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
drops of Jupiter - train

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
Turn me on - D guetta & nicki minaj :teeth


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY? 
Uptight- The Hives

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF? 
Ghosts -Ladytron 

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL? 
Careful What You Wish For-Raine Maida 

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY? 
Enjoy The Silence-Depeche Mode

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE? 
Geek U.S.A -Smashing Pumpkins

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO? 
No Sleep Tonight-The Faders (sounds about right since I'm a night owl)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU? 
The Walls are Coming Down-Fanfarlo

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU? 
The Lone Dalek-Murray Gold (from Doctor Who soundtrack, hahaa)

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN? 
England-The National

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2? 
Rusted Wheel-Silversun Pickups

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND? 
Smells like Teen Spirit-Nirvana

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY? B
Blackout-Muse

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP? 
For Blue Skies-Strays Don't Sleep

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE? 
The Good Ones-The Kills

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL? 
Enemy-Blue Foundation

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST? 
I Have Seen The Future-The Bravery

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR? 
Missile-IAMX

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET? 
Shake Shake Shake Senora-Harry Belefonte (lol)

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW? 
Dominos- The Big Pink 

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS? 
Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps-Cake


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Oh, fun. Too bad some song names don't fit

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Hey! hey! Help is on it's way - The Liptonians

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Brand New Start - Concrete Knives

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Gimme twice - The concept (lol PASS)

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Black people - Fay Wolf (One question too late)

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
People say -Portugal. The Man

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
I'm wrong about everything - John Wesley Harding (Man, that's accurate)

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
Kill it in the morning - The Twilight Sad (LOVE YOU TOO, FRIENDS)

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Swells - Seabright

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
Motown Glass - Panda riot

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
Midnight Surprise - Lightspeed Champion

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Grey Ice water - Modest Mouse

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
Supermassive Mandy - DJ Sunderland

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Alone down there - Modest Mouse

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Now I'm here - Queen

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Please don't put me down - Madeline.... haha

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
Facing the sun - Treefight for Sunlight

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
Change your mind - The killers

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
BwooKlyn - Poor Spirits

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Suffering Seasons - Woods

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
You don't have to be a prositute - Flight of the conchords soundtrack.... haha


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

1.) IF SOMEONE SAYS 'ARE YOU OKAY' YOU SAY?
Everdoright - Tyla

2.) HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE YOURSELF?
Madam Merlot - The Black Halos

3.) WHAT DO YOU LIKE IN A GUY/GIRL?
Nike a Go Go - Misfits

4.) HOW DO YOU FEEL TODAY?
Sky Babies - The Wildhearts

5.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE'S PURPOSE?
Too Much Ain't Enough - Andy McCoy

6.) WHAT'S YOUR MOTTO?
Goin' Down - Snatches Of Pink

7.) WHAT DO YOUR FRIENDS THINK OF YOU?
I Wanna Be in Cartoons - Trash Brats

8.) WHAT DO YOUR PARENTS THINK OF YOU?
Caroline - Concrete Blonde

9.) WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT VERY OFTEN?
1000 Miles Away from Here - The Yo-Yo's

10.) WHAT IS 2 + 2?
How to Be Good - Brijitte West and the Desperate Hopefuls

11.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR BEST FRIEND?
Ice Cream Summer - Hanoi Rocks

12.) WHAT IS YOUR LIFE STORY?
From The Heart - Generation X

13.) WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Salvation - Elton John

14.) WHAT DO YOU THINK WHEN YOU SEE THE PERSON YOU LIKE?
Recipe For Disaster - The Saviors

15.) WHAT WILL THEY PLAY AT YOUR FUNERAL?
Fuji-san - Patti Smith

16.) WHAT IS YOUR HOBBY/INTEREST?
In The Name - Tyla & The Dogs

17.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST FEAR?
We're Desperate - X

18.) WHAT IS YOUR BIGGEST SECRET?
Planet Girl - Zodiac Mindwarp and The Love Reaction

19.) WHAT DO YOU WANT RIGHT NOW?
Come On, Come On - Billy Idol

20.) WHAT DO YOU THINK OF YOUR FRIENDS?
13 Wrong Turns - Bebe Buell


----------

